# Banana Peels..



## Hazel (Feb 11, 2008)

Buns can eat the peel of a banana, right? Because Hazel just came up to me while I was eating my banana and ripped a huge chunk of the peel and she and Flopsy ran off into the corner where I can't get them and are eating it.... 

I *pray* this is ok!!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 11, 2008)

Mine love banana peels . It's perfectly safe for them.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh thank god!  I was a little bit freaked for a while. They litterly just ripped it off my banana and ran.... it was hilarious now that I know it's ok, lmao.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 11, 2008)

There are no wasted banana peels in this household!

Every banana eaten here results in the eating of banana skins by bunnies. They love them!

--Dawn


----------



## Hazel (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it like a treat and they should only get a little? Or can the two of them eat a bit?


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 11, 2008)

*Hazel wrote: *


> Is it like a treat and they should only get a little? Or can the two of them eat a bit?


Yep, treat it like a treat...just give them a bit, like you would the actual banana.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 11, 2008)

Same here - all our banana peels (and bananas) get eaten up between the pigs, goats, and rabbits...They are just fine in little bits


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Personally I'd just worry about the chemicals in and on the peels, and I'd just make sure they are organic.
But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Feb 13, 2008)

Nelson loves his peels! He almost chooses them over banana. I know, he's crazy.


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sadie loved em', and she didn't get sick or anything, so I would say it's just fine


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stupid slow computer*sigh*


----------

